

Ebay-owned StubHub acquires Zvents for event listings - treyp
http://venturebeat.com/2011/12/15/stubhub-acquires-zvents/

======
MagicClam
For people in the events/ticketing space, this is a big deal. Zvents doesn't
get a ton of press, but they are a major player in how people find long tail
events on the web, thanks to the fact they power the local section for
hundreds of major websites, particularly newspapers.

Right now, StubHub only has bigger events held at "real" venues, whereas
Zvents has an index of long tail events that's perhaps 10x bigger than
StubHub's. The thing is, StubHub is a secondary marketplace for tickets, and
there's basically no secondary market for these long tail events. So does this
mean that ebay/StubHub wants to stop limiting themselves to the secondary
market?

